# Olivia's toy box part 2



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I finished the entire thing with wipe on poly adding 7 coats to the top figuring that would take the most wear. The next concern was the weight of the top, 25# and little hands so first I added a full piano type hinge for heavy loads and then added dampers to handle the 320 inch # the top calculated out to be. Each damper was rated from 90-120"#. The final result was the top will hold at less than 1/2 inches from closure, and then close very slowly from there. Oh yes we added feet to it.

We delivered it to them in Houston in February this year and she loved it. She started to fill it up with toys as soon as it was placed her room.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow that turned out extremely nice . Love your inside divider idea too


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Wow, Jerry, that's waaay to beautiful for a toy chest! I'm betting she has it for a lifetime; blankets, linens etc. later on


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

DaninVan said:


> Wow, Jerry, that's waaay to beautiful for a toy chest! I'm betting she has it for a lifetime; blankets, linens etc. later on


That is the plan, made with Brazilian Cherry (Jatoba) it will last her her life time


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Wow!!!
that is great work of art and form...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Beautiful job, Jerry, if the lid weighed 25# ,what was the total weight? did you have to have help loading it?

How large is it? looks to me like 48"L X 24"W X 20" hi ?

That finish really was icing on the cake so to speak,just made it stand out.

Herb


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Close, 42x24x20 total weight was just over 100# Jatoba is very dense but great to work with if tools are sharp and finishes as you see with very little sanding. The key with Jatoba is clean sharp blades and bits, if they are it comes out of the planer like glass, I have a DeWalt 735 so that helps.


----------



## bobditts (Jan 5, 2015)

that......is....gorgeous!!!! I may have missed it somewhere, but what finish did you use? Great work!


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Jerry
Great looking "toy box". I may have missed the detail, but wondering what sort of joinery you used on the dividers, tongue and groove, half lap?

Vince


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Superb!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Its really nice when they appreciate your effort. Nice job all the way around.


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Gorgeous, Jerry! Very impressive your job. Olivia is a very lucky girl! congrats!
Sid


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Really, really NICE.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Beautiful work......... Super shine on the top,


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Very Nice Jerry.


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

Love the finish on the lid. The whole box is pretty good as well.

Darryl


----------

